# Cascada-Sängerin ( Natalie Horler ) nackt im Playboy !!!



## Mandalorianer (13 Juli 2011)

*Sexy Shooting auf Ibiza
Cascada-Sängerin nackt im Playboy!
​*
Cascada im Playboy? Darauf haben die Fans der blonden Sängerin schon lange gewartet! Jetzt ist es tatsächlich soweit und man kann sich die heißen Fotos von Natalie Horler (29) am Kiosk holen.
​
Mit den sexy Aufnahmen zeigt die Sängerin, dass sie es nicht nur mit Stimme und treibenden Dance-Beats zu internationalem Ruhm gebracht hat, denn auch ihr Körper kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Mal posiert sie lasziv nur mit String bekleidet in der Sonne, dann wieder verführerisch oben ohne als Autoschrauberin. Eines ist Natalie nämlich nicht: Ein „Girlie-Girl“, wie sie dem Playboy verriet.

Die Fotos, die auf der Sonneninsel Ibiza entstanden, sollen eine andere Seite der Sängerin zeigen, denn für sie sind Männerabende und Bier verlockender als mit Frauen zurechtgemacht von Club zu Club zu ziehen. Dem Playboy sagt sie: „Männer sind meistens entspannter. Und ich bin generell kein Girlie-Girl, sondern jemand, bei dem man sagt: 'Komm, mit der Natty gehen wir einen trinken.' Ich bin sogar schon zu einem Junggesellenabschied eingeladen worden.“

Ihr Mann Maurice, den sie Mitte Mai geheiratet hat, musste sie allerdings erst vom Playboy-Shooting überzeugen. „Er war nicht begeistert davon, dass die ganze Welt seine Frau nackt sehen wird. Ich musste viel mit ihm reden, um ihn zu überzeugen. Aber er weiß auch, mit wem er zusammen ist. Ich habe meinen eigenen Kopf, und ich hätte es immer bereut, wenn ich nein gesagt hätte zu den Fotos.“


:WOW::WOW::WOW:

****Sorry Leuts die Bilder sind Hier nicht Erlaubt****


*Greetz vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (13 Juli 2011)

das macht der Playboy schon ganz schön geschickt  :thx: für die Info


----------



## Sachse (13 Juli 2011)

und die Bilder sind auch sehr stylisch, aber bei dem Photographen Bryan Adams auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## steven91 (13 Juli 2011)

gleich mal googln


----------



## steven91 (13 Juli 2011)

hab die bilder in top quali gesehn

süßer popo

echt sexy


----------



## comatron (14 Juli 2011)

Wer ist Horler und was ist Cascadingens ?


----------



## Franky70 (14 Juli 2011)

Süßes Girl und die Musik passt irgendwie auch zum Playboy.


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Juli 2011)

gibt es eine Provision für den Board


----------



## Storm_Animal (16 Juli 2011)

Hammerbilder, leider sieht man nicht ihre "Kitty" wie bei Indira oder Gina Lisa


----------



## Sachse (16 Juli 2011)

Storm_Animal schrieb:


> Hammerbilder, leider sieht man nicht ihre "Kitty" wie bei Indira oder Gina Lisa



spricht eigentlich für Natalie, gelle


----------

